

Start-Up Intern for Sale (Free) - sarena83
http://sarenamayar.wordpress.com/2013/01/17/start-up-intern-for-sale-free/

======
Cardeck
"I am, at heart, a nice person" and yet you want to kick him out of the
company...right. Something doesn't add up.I just have that feeling that your
hiding something.And why can't he find a job if he is as good as you say he
is? I will stop right there cause there are too many holes in the story.

